# Cocaine OD?



## EMT B (Dec 17, 2012)

DOA. Pt was a 26 Y.O. F.  She was found prone lying submerged in a bathtub of water. Body was warm with no signs of rigor. Autopsy states that she had a bruise on the front of her head with no cerebral hemorrhage. Pt had signs of Pulmonary Edema, Cardiomegaly, and bilateral ventricular atrophy. Pt does have a hx or cocaine abuse and toxicology said she had cocaine in her blood. My question- was she murdered, or was it the cocaine, and why?


----------



## Aidey (Dec 17, 2012)

Why are you asking?


----------



## Christopher (Dec 17, 2012)

EMT B said:


> DOA. Pt was a 26 Y.O. F.  She was found prone lying submerged in a bathtub of water. Body was warm with no signs of rigor. Autopsy states that she had a bruise on the front of her head with no cerebral hemorrhage. Pt had signs of Pulmonary Edema, Cardiomegaly, and bilateral ventricular atrophy. Pt does have a hx or cocaine abuse and toxicology said she had cocaine in her blood. My question- was she murdered, or was it the cocaine, and why?



I think she was stabbed to death.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 17, 2012)

Shark attack. Poor lady never saw it coming :sad:





How would we know if she was murdered?


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 17, 2012)

Obviously a cocaine induced MI  but what if someone else injected the drugs....murder? Can we charge the drug dealer with accessory to murder? 

Or I like the shark theory. Those great whites are sneaky mofos h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 17, 2012)

I think it was murder. I think it was Colonel Mustard in the bathroom with the candle holder.


----------



## med51fl (Dec 17, 2012)

She was taken out by a CIA  cleaner crew that made it look like an OD.  She had info about ....opps!  I've said too much.  Hey, I have got to go.  There is a black van in the driveway and a gentlemen in a suit at the door who says he has a flower delivery.:lol:


----------



## Anjel (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it was a plane crash and the big invisible monster moved her body from the island into the bathtub and injected her with cocaine, to cover up the JFK conspiracy.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 17, 2012)

We're on the case!


----------



## med51fl (Dec 17, 2012)

Scooby-dooby-doo!!!!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 17, 2012)

Are you sure that she was ever really alive? Maybe were all just computer simulations... 

Like the matrix. 

Take the red pill.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 17, 2012)

A scooby snack to whomever can explain why the pt would would have bilateral ventricular atrophy and not hypertrophy. If she had cardiomegaly and cocaine abuse, seems like her heart would be working double time, not wasting away.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 17, 2012)

Anjel said:


> A scooby snack to whomever can explain why the pt would would have bilateral ventricular atrophy and not hypertrophy. If she had cardiomegaly and cocaine abuse, seems like her heart would be working double time, not wasting away.



My guess is that he actually meant hypertrophy or got his information wrong. You are correct that cocaine use is associate with ventricular hypertrophy, usually left. Or maybe she had an unrelated cardiac condition which was exacerbated by the cocaine use. 

Interestingly, cocaine related cardiomyopathy is closely related to cardiomyopathies seen with pheochromocytomas. Why would that be?


----------



## MediMike (Dec 17, 2012)

Excess release of epi/norepi....BAM!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 17, 2012)

Awe. I was gonna be smart and answer that. Too bad. I'm keeping the Scooby snacks.


----------



## Sublime (Dec 17, 2012)

EMT B said:


> DOA. Pt was a 26 Y.O. F.  She was found prone lying submerged in a bathtub of water. Body was warm with no signs of rigor. Autopsy states that she had a bruise on the front of her head with no cerebral hemorrhage. Pt had signs of Pulmonary Edema, Cardiomegaly, and bilateral ventricular atrophy. Pt does have a hx or cocaine abuse and toxicology said she had cocaine in her blood. My question- was she murdered, or was it the cocaine, and why?



Boyfriend found out she has done all his cocaine... So he punched her in the head while she was bathing thus knocking her out and causing her to drown.

Case closed. 

Your welcome


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 17, 2012)

firefite said:


> I think it was murder. I think it was Colonel Mustard in the bathroom with the candle holder.





Sublime said:


> Boyfriend found out she has done all his cocaine... So he punched her in the head while she was bathing thus knocking her out and causing her to drown.
> 
> Case closed.
> 
> Your welcome



Not sure which of these is better.

I will go with "natural causes."

She did something that was intrisically fatal and naturally she died.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 18, 2012)

Let's see, I'll get out my Ohio CSI Decision-Making Kit out....four-sided dreidel, sides read "Pushed", "Jumped", "Fell", or "Dunno".


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## VFlutter (Dec 18, 2012)

n7lxi said:


>



It's never lupus :rofl:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 19, 2012)

I was going to put, "maybe this time it IS lupus", but it didn't fit.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 19, 2012)

Paraneoplasticsyndrome.
No, subspacecontinumwarpfield.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 19, 2012)

Pheochromocytoma

I had to say something smart.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 19, 2012)

Chase said:


> Interestingly, cocaine related cardiomyopathy is closely related to cardiomyopathies seen with pheochromocytomas. Why would that be?



Aprz.. You just picked one of Chase's big words.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 20, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Pheochromocytoma
> 
> I had to say something smart.



Now tell me everything you know about it! 

I have had a couple of these patients and they definitely keep you busy. Labetalol drips are fun h34r:


----------



## epipusher (Dec 20, 2012)

sounds fishy


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 20, 2012)

Had a patient with pheo AND hyperthyroid BOTH once. Was arrested/shot with baton gun while standing in the road screaming at the top of his lungs and threatening people and himself with a pistol.

Guess the gun permit didn't ask if he had any endocrine issues? Was released before trial.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 20, 2012)

you guys are killing me.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 20, 2012)

Anonymous said:


> you guys are killing me.



No we aren't. I think you just OD-ed on cocaine.

There....we've come full circle.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 20, 2012)

Deh-deh-det-deh-deh DEH.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 20, 2012)

Teratoma....Ya that must be it.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 20, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Deh-deh-det-deh-deh DEH.






​


----------



## Wheel (Dec 21, 2012)

Chase said:


> It's never lupus :rofl:



One time it was lupus.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2012)

The prinzmetal angina did it. 

BINGO!

I can has scooby snack?


----------



## Trashtruck (Dec 22, 2012)

Sarcoidosis.
It's ALWAYS sarcoidosis.

C'mon, gang...when you hear hoofbeats, it's sarcoidosis.


----------



## FLdoc2011 (Dec 22, 2012)

Takotsubo cardiomyopathy.... after her boyfriend/crack dealer broke up with her.


----------



## systemet (Dec 22, 2012)

FLdoc2011 said:


> Takotsubo cardiomyopathy.... after her boyfriend/crack dealer broke up with her.



I guess she was heartbroken over the loss.


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 23, 2012)

FLdoc2011 said:


> Takotsubo cardiomyopathy.... after her boyfriend/crack dealer broke up with her.



Where ever did you find an eponym for that?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 23, 2012)

I had another thought. 

It was the po-po. 40mm nerf round to the dome gave her the bruise knocked her out then she drowned.

Murder I tell ya!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 23, 2012)

Where did the OP go?


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 23, 2012)

Busy inventing another username? Or just disgusted that we failed to play?


----------



## FLdoc2011 (Dec 23, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Where ever did you find an eponym for that?



Have actually had a couple now present clinically as STEMIs after an emotional argument.... truly living up to "broken heart syndrome."

Thankfully most of the time things recover over a few months and their EF goes back to normal but first one I saw was pretty impressive.


----------



## EMT B (Dec 23, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Busy inventing another username? Or just disgusted that we failed to play?



Sad you failed to play. Was a test question on my forensics final.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh you must of been confused. This is EMTlife. And we don't allow people to post test questions. 

http://www.forensicsonline.net/forum/forum.php

They might if been able to help you with your Forensics test.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 23, 2012)

Anjel said:


> Oh you must of been confused. This is EMTlife. And we don't allow people to post test questions.



On that note....

Locked


----------

